# broke down got 2 bucks



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok so I have been debating for years on if I wanted a buck of not. As some of my pygmy does are registered and some are not. There were so many questions, and wondering if 2 of my does were too small. Well anyway, a friend of my husbands mentioned his dad had way to many pygmies and has been into them for about 30 years. So I went to look. None are registered. But he did have alot( about 60) None of the does really tugged at the heart strings, although I am first in line to see the kids. I ventured into the buck area. And ended up with 2 that were about 6 months old. A light brownish one and an almost all black one. They are the sweetest( almost anoyingly) things. The only thing is they are both polled. Which is a DQ in registered pygmies. But since they won't be able to be registered I figure may save the headache of disbudding. If I could post pictures I would. So Garth and Toby are now standing in the corner of their pasture hollering at the girls. And the girls are currently ignoring them. Oh and if anyone is looking in the PA area he still has does and bucks and some kids for sale. He is in his 60s and just can't care for them as he should. Although the vet is out regularly for wormings and such.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on the new guys!! I'd be really excited since you're not breeding registered that they're polled! I have a polled pygmy buckling I kept and am really excited about that! It's so much less stressful on the babies when they don't have to be disbudded.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Polled is fine!!! Yaaaay!!! Getting some more babies!!! Go garth and Toby!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Posting pic is easy! The easiest way is to reply, once you have the box up to reply and are typing your message, if you look below the box you are typing in there is a button that says "browse". Click on that it will allow to select files from your computer. Once you select the pic you want click on the open button. That will upload the pic to this site. If the file loads you will see it listed, if it is too big we have to go to plan b.

Plan B is to go to a site like http://www.photobucket.com There you can make an account and upload the pic. You may want to resize the pic. That can be done by clicking on the pic. Some options will be at the top of the page One is edit. Click on that and then select a size. A good one is Med. Save and go back to your album. Once the pic is loaded and resized there were be 4 option under it. One says IMG code Just click in the box and your computer will automatically copy the link. The come back here and paste the link in your reply.

I hope that helps.

btw congrats on your bucklings!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, congrats on getting your new bucks!!!! That is weird that pygmy's cannot be pulled. I never even knew that. My folks had a doe that was pulled-but they sold her. Other than that all of our goats have been born with horns(we disbud all of our goats).


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

rebelshope, thanks I will try your suggestions , I have in the past tried and they all come in to big, and thats my problem I don't know how to resize( Thats why my website never got finished by me. I have tried but just haven't gotten it. 
Yes I agree that its weird that to be registered a pygmy can not be polled, and as I mentioned is even a DQ. It says right in the NPGA rules " any polled pygmy can't be registered and will be DQ'd". On that note my _itchiest doe got in with the boys and let them both get her. She is usually so hateful to the other goats until she gets to know them then shes still a brat but a little better. I couldn't get there fast enough and saw both of them mount her. She was " messy" back there so one or both of them got her. Urrghh :hair: I was going to try to wait till nov so its warmer. Shes a beautiful dark red carmel so I am hoping garth got her. But guess there is no way to know??


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I am starting to notice the difference between my pygmy and my nigi. Chey (the pyg) is a green eyed monster right now.

Anyway I wanted to let you know that I resized my photos on photobucket and they were still large when I posted them to this site. When I went to another computer though and looked at the site they were the correct size. I don't know :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

resizing with photobucket is easy -- go to edit, then resize, then choose the option for something like "message board/website"


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't think I said that right. I did successfully resize them with photobucket. When I pasted the photobucket link in my post here then viewed my post on my computer, they were large. When I viewed my post from a different computer they were the resized size. I don't know why I still saw them as larger on my computer.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sometimes I have that happen too.....rather strange and I chalk it up to how good the graphics card is on the computer I am using :shrug:


----------

